# eseguirai l'azione indicata



## scattolina

*Cliccando il link qui sotto eseguirai l'azione indicata.*


Ho tradotto



*Pulsando sobre el enlace aquí abajo, completarás la acción indicada.*




Ma non mi convince.. C'è sicuramente qualche errore!!!


----------



## Agró

scattolina said:


> *Cliccando il link qui sotto eseguirai l'azione indicata.*
> 
> 
> Ho tradotto
> 
> 
> 
> *Pulsando sobre el enlace aquí abajo, completarás la acción indicada.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non mi convince.. C'è sicuramente qualche errore!!!



Pulsando sobre/en el enlace aquí abajo, ejecutarás la acción indicada.


----------



## scattolina

Grazie Agrò!!!


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> *Cliccando il link qui sotto eseguirai l'azione indicata.*


_ Clickando_  es informal, por lo que bien se podría traducir _'pinchando', _ también informal
Es MHO.


----------



## scattolina

¡Gracias gatogab!


----------



## 0scar

En castellano formal se puede decir "haciendo clic sobre..."


----------



## scattolina

¡Gracias 0scar!


----------



## Neuromante

Cuidado:
Si usas "pinchando" quedará mejor la preposición "en" y no " sobre"


----------



## scattolina

"Pinchando en" ok?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, exacto


----------



## ursu-lab

Da quando "cliccare" è informale in italiano? E come si direbbe in gergo tecnico (informatico) _formale_: "clicca qui" (col mouse)? 

Comunque "pinchar" nelle istruzioni di un sito spagnolo io personalmente non l'ho mai visto, magari si usa in qualche paese americano.  

"Pinchar el enlace" ha circa 90.000 occorrenze in google.
"Hacer *clic en el enlace*" ne ha più di 5 milioni.

In Spagna si usa moltissimo anche "*seguir *el enlace".


----------



## scattolina

Sì ursu-lab, anch'io avevo fatto una ricerca su google e hacer clic era il più usato... di gran lunga


----------



## gatogab

> Da quando "cliccare" è informale in italiano? E come si direbbe in gergo tecnico (informatico) formale: "clicca qui" (col mouse)?





> *Clickando* es informal, por lo que bien se podría traducir 'pinchando', también informal
> Es MHO





> "Pinchar el enlace" ha circa 90.000 occorrenze in google.
> "Hacer clic en el enlace" ne ha più di 5 milioni.


 
No dije *clic*, dije *clickando:*

 Google = circa 22.900 per "clickare"...circa *85.900* per *clickando*. 

Pero no tiene importancia, ese _MHO_ lo demuestra.


----------

